# Lizards > General Lizards >  Chinese Tree dragon

## Salazar

Anyone ever heard of those?  I saw it at my localpet store, it was a cool looking little lizard, and i was thinking ofbuying it, does anyone know about them (care, food, habitat etc...)

And I would rather ask folks on here than at the pet store (y'all are more reliable),what would generallybe the best care for small lizard like that? I got all my ball python knowledge from here, so now i would like to check into getting a lizard of some kind

----------


## Python-77

By chance did it look like this?

If so the common name is a Chinese water dragon, but I have seen them called tre dragons also. If so I can post you some info one them and some care sheets they arent to terrible hard to care for the hardest part is picking out a healthy one since 99% of CWD sold in the pet trade are imports. Let me know and I will post some care info for you.

----------


## Salazar

heck yeah python, that would be great

----------


## slitherywoman

a chinese tree dragon is the same thing as a japalura lizard...very different from the chinese water dragon shown in the picture!

----------


## djansen

here is a pic of one
http://www.answers.com/topic/al-japalura-02-jpg-1

----------

